# Shimano Crank Recall time limit



## Alembicbassman (7 Apr 2011)

I have just realised that I have a CT90 Altus triple crankset. I understand this was part of a massive recall due to risk of it breaking.

Is this recall ongoing or has it finished?

Can I get my cranks replaced without paying for it?

If so where do I take them?

Cheers.


----------



## Zoiders (7 Apr 2011)

Yours are anything up to 15 or more years old so I dont think they meant that particular production run...so yes you might be taking the piss asking for new ones.


----------



## Alembicbassman (7 Apr 2011)

This article was from 2007

http://www.chainreaction.com/huge.htm 

My brother had a 1984 VW Golf that was recalled 25 years later 

People on Bike Forum USA have had replacements in 2010


----------



## Zoiders (7 Apr 2011)

The thing you aren't getting is that there have been many versions of the Altus groupset and chainset.

Yours is one of the oldest microdrive chainsets, it's probably not the subject of the recall, I know what the 97 versions of the Altus kit looks like and yours is not one of them.


----------



## Alembicbassman (7 Apr 2011)

I've checked the numbers on several websites including Sheldon Brown's

http://sheldonbrown.com/bbsize.html scroll down to Shimano crankset tables

It is the original CT90 set I have. It is the FC-CT90 that was recalled. Shimano launched the CT91 set in 1997 when the recall was issued.

I'll have a ring around tomorrow.

I have also e-mailed Shimano UK service centre.

No harm in trying eh, doesn't cost owt?


----------



## e-rider (8 Apr 2011)

if you have the same model that was recalled, it should make no difference how old it is; you will get a free replacement. 

But do you have the same model?


----------



## Alembicbassman (8 Apr 2011)

I called Madison (Shimano's UK distributor) after a bit of umming and arring they said it was still under recall and I should take it to a Shimano approved stockist for return.

I took it to a local stockist, who called Madison. Madison then said it was not under recall.

So it looks like Madison don't want to deal.

I think Shimano should have a UK office, dealing with distributors is a pain in the ar*e

Looks like you get better service in the USA


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (8 Apr 2011)

If no luck with Madison I'd suggest trying


Shimano U.K. Ltd.
Orchard House (1st Floor) 
Crab Apple Way 
Vale Park Business Centre
Vale Park 
Evesham
WR11 1GE
United Kingdom
Phone:+44-1386-425826 
Fax:+44-1386-425828

I would also suggest collecting full names of persons whether they cooperate or otherwise - there is nothing like it to wake them up to the fact that they may subsequently be accountable to what they say.


----------



## Zoiders (10 Apr 2011)

They said no because it's not the crankset under recall.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (11 Apr 2011)

Zoiders said:


> They said no because it's not the crankset under recall.



That is a ludicrous assertion, given the OP's photographic ID evidence above and this notice from the US Consumer Product Safety Commission, complete with breakage and injury statistics.

The FC-CT90 existed in the parts diagram associated with the 1995 model year. In 1994, 1996 and 1997 the corresponding Altus chainsets had model codes of FC-CT50, FC-CT91 and FC-CT92 respectively, and they are not part of the recall. It is inconceivable that Shimano would have reused any recalled product's code in subsequent year's products.


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Apr 2011)

Here's the response from Milton Keynes:

Dear Brian

You are correct that this is a recall crankset and you are eligible for
a replacement. You will need to return it to a local Shimano service
centre which can be found at www.shimanoservicecentre.co.uk 

Best Regards 

Madison Warranty Department
Alston Drive
Bradwell Abbey
Milton Keynes
MK13 9HA

So I've located a Shimano Service Centre in Doncaster and I'll have another go. 

This is what is being replaced and what the replacement looks like in the first 2 photos and mine is the last picture:


----------



## Zoiders (12 Apr 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> That is a ludicrous assertion, given the OP's photographic ID evidence above and this notice from the US Consumer Product Safety Commission, complete with breakage and injury statistics.
> 
> The FC-CT90 existed in the parts diagram associated with the 1995 model year. In 1994, 1996 and 1997 the corresponding Altus chainsets had model codes of FC-CT50, FC-CT91 and FC-CT92 respectively, and they are not part of the recall. It is inconceivable that Shimano would have reused any recalled product's code in subsequent year's products.


The bike and the chainset possibly predate 95 is the point being made.

Thats an old microdrive chainset, it's almost 20 years old, the OP is not the original owner either.

Not a leg to stand on IMHO.


----------



## Alembicbassman (12 Apr 2011)

Safety recalls do not necessarily apply only to the original owner, take the recent Toyota accelerator pedal recall. Many of those Toyota owners were not the original registered keepers. Toyota has to be at least as big as Shimano.

Anyhow, it's been sent off to Shimano by a registered Shimano Service Centre. 

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 May 2011)

Anyhow

Here's my replacement chainset

Shimano FC-M131 Tourney 24 34 42 compact

Looks like mine was an Altus CT90 set after all.


----------

